# [portage] De la pollution KDE sur mon PC (résolu)

## ercete

Salut à tous,

Depuis 4 jours je remet à jour ma gentoo, vu que ca fait 6 mois que ma box n'a pas vu de connexion internet : ca lui a fait drôle.

elle a eu droit à un 'emerge -e world'

tout s'est bien passé sans problèmes que je ne pouvais résoudre seul.

Mais bon, pour avoir bonne conscience, je me suis dis qu'un petit coup de portlog-info ne serait pas inutile (merci TGL  :Wink:  )

(EDIT: portloginfo permet de lister les messages importants parus lors des derniers emerges)

Voilà ce qui me sort :

```
=== 2005-06-04 12:59 ==== flac-1.1.1 === 

 = /var/log/portage/3859-flac-1.1.1.log =

 * An old version of an installed library was detected on your system.

 * In order to avoid breaking packages that link against is, this older version

 * is not being removed.  In order to make full use of this newer version,

 * you will need to execute the following command:

 *   revdep-rebuild --soname libFLAC.so.4
```

Bon très bien, oui je suis partant pour virer mes anciennes librairies inutilisés moi !

Alors bête et discipliné je lance

```
courgette root # revdep-rebuild --soname libFLAC.so.4

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries using given shared object name,

will be recompiled.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files.

Checking dynamic linking... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild_35e68812.3_rebuild.

Assigning files to ebuilds... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild_35e68812.4_ebuilds.

Evaluating package order... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild_35e68812.5_order.

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot --nodeps  =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.1 =media-libs/tunepimp-0.3.0 =media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.0.1 

..........

Calculating dependencies   

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.1".

Result is not OK, you have following choices:

- if emerge failed during build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (try to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild - ignores SLOT!)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild_35e68812.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*
```

Après une petite recherche je trouve que kdemultimedia-3.3.1 n'existe plus et qu'il n'existe que le 3.3.2,

là je commence à être surpris : je n'utilises pas KDE ! ni même gnome d'ailleurs...

Peut-être une appli kde a besoin de certains paquets ?

pour voir un peu ce que ca donne je lance 

```
courgette root # emerge -av kdemultimedia

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-4  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gd-2.0.32  +X +jpeg +png +truetype 573 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/graphviz-1.16  -debug -tcltk 4,284 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/doxygen-1.4.2  +doc +qt +tetex 2,790 kB 

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.2-r9 [3.3.1-r2] +alsa +arts +cups -debug +doc* +ipv6 -kdeenablefinal -kerberos -ldap +spell +ssl +tiff -xinerama 15,257 kB 

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-3.3.2-r2 [3.3.1-r2] +arts +cups -debug +java -kdeenablefinal -ldap +opengl +pam +samba +ssl -xinerama 19,526 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.2  +alsa +arts -audiofile -cdparanoia -debug +encode +flac -kdeenablefinal +oggvorbis -speex +xine -xinerama 5,258 kB
```

Et là je dis : ouille !

Qu'est-ce que je fais avec kdelibs et kdebase sur ma gentoo ????

et en plus kdemultimedia n'était même pas emergé, pourquoi revdep-rebuild veut il le faire ???

Bon, j'en perds un peu mon latin...

Je suis tenté de lancer un bon 

```
emerge -C kdelibs kdebase
```

 mais j'ai un peu peur pour mon k3b et mon amarok...

Si vous avez des remarques ou des conseils je suis preneur  :Cool: Last edited by ercete on Thu Jun 09, 2005 4:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Enlight

bah c'est bateau bateau, mais t'as le USE -kde?

----------

## ercete

foui foui, bien sur j'ai un '-kde' dans mon make.conf...

Sinon tu approuves la méthode bourrine d'unmerge ou bien tu as des doutes quant à la survie de mes logiciels QT ?

Pour moi QT & kde n'ont rien à voir...

----------

## Starch

voir l'option -t de emerge qui pourrait te donner l'arbo des dépendances des paquets mis à jour, et ainsi déterminer qui te veux du mal...

(attention, ce post contient un simili troll caché)

----------

## Enlight

bah je jouerais du equery depgraph pour savoir qui les a invités là! A près tant que le boostrap est pas touché...  :Wink:  même pas peur!

----------

## marvin rouge

euh, t'as le flag +arts, ca doit venir de là.

+

----------

## ercete

mais j'en ai besoin de arts pour amarok et puis pour les petits sons dans k3b...

non ?

```
courgette root # equery depgraph kdemultimedia

[ Searching for packages matching kdemultimedia... ]

courgette root # equery depgraph kdelibs      

[ Searching for packages matching kdelibs... ]

courgette root # equery depgraph kdebase

[ Searching for packages matching kdebase... ]

```

à première vu ca donne pas grand chose le 'equery depgraph'  :Confused: 

Je continue à creuser...

----------

## Enlight

Tente le emerge -t comme a dit Starch sinon.

[troll] C'est pas bon les courgettes! [/troll]

----------

## ercete

heu en fait equery depgraph marche très bien...

c'est juste que le graphe est vide :p

Bon je crois que je vais me lancer dans l'unmerge à corps perdu !

edit1: le emerge -t me donne juste l'arbre de maj de kdemultimedia, ca ressemble à ce que j'ai mis dans mon premier post

(edit pouet : domainname == potager  :Wink: )

----------

## Starch

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit1: le emerge -t me donne juste l'arbre de maj de kdemultimedia, ca ressemble à ce que j'ai mis dans mon premier post
> 
> 

 

Oueps, d'ailleurs je remarque un USE arts...

Je me demande si c'est pas ça qui aurait fait entrer le loup dans la bergerie

----------

## ercete

 *moi wrote:*   

> mais j'en ai besoin de arts pour amarok et puis pour les petits sons dans k3b...
> 
> non ? 

 

Déjà dis, et voilà ma réponse qui reste toujours ouverte à une contradiction...

de toute facon j'ai tué kdelibs et kdebase et ....

```
-=[toma@courgette]=(~)> amarok                                     <(11:06:53)>

amaroK: [Loader] Starting amarokapp..

amaroK: [Loader] Don't run gdb, valgrind, etc. against this binary! Use amarokapp.

amarokapp: error while loading shared libraries: libkhtml.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

----------

## Starch

Oups j'avais sauté des posts  :Sad: 

La contradiction tu l'as dite toi même :

- « je n'utilise pas KDE»

- « j'en ai besoin pour K3B et amaroK »

Même si tu n'utilises pas toute la bestiole KDE, ces deux applis nécessitent des libs KDE-iennes, donc tout me semble normal sur ta machine.

(taing je dois être sacrément à l'ouest aujourd'hui, pour pas l'avoir lu dans ton premier post)

----------

## ercete

```
courgette root # emerge -pv amarok

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gd-2.0.32  +X +jpeg +png +truetype 573 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/graphviz-1.16  -debug -tcltk 4,284 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/doxygen-1.4.2  +doc +qt +tetex 2,790 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.2-r9  +alsa +arts +cups -debug +doc +ipv6 -kdeenablefinal -kerberos -ldap +spell +ssl +tiff -xinerama 15,257 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-4  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-3.3.2-r2  +arts +cups -debug +java -kdeenablefinal -ldap +opengl +pam +samba +ssl -xinerama 19,526 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.2  +alsa +arts -audiofile -cdparanoia -debug +encode +flac -kdeenablefinal +oggvorbis -speex +xine -xinerama 5,258 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/amarok-1.2.3  +arts -debug +flac +gstreamer -kde -kdeenablefinal +mad -mysql -noamazon +oggvorbis +opengl -visualization +xine -xinerama +xmms 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 47,690 kB

```

```
courgette root # USE="-arts" emerge -pv amarok

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gd-2.0.32  +X +jpeg +png +truetype 573 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/graphviz-1.16  -debug -tcltk 4,284 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/doxygen-1.4.2  +doc +qt +tetex 2,790 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.2-r9  +alsa -arts +cups -debug +doc +ipv6 -kdeenablefinal -kerberos -ldap +spell +ssl +tiff -xinerama 15,257 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/amarok-1.2.3  -arts* -debug +flac +gstreamer -kde -kdeenablefinal +mad -mysql -noamazon +oggvorbis +opengl -visualization +xine -xinerama +xmms 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 22,905 kB
```

je crois que j'ai ma réponse, à bas arts !!!!

merci les amis !

----------

## ercete

 *Starch wrote:*   

> Même si tu n'utilises pas toute la bestiole KDE, ces deux applis nécessitent des libs KDE-iennes, donc tout me semble normal sur ta machine/

 

kdelibs pourquoi pas,

mais kdebase ca me surprenais un peu... bon maintenant je devrais m'en sortir,

merci à tous !

----------

